# outlook Express resize photo to email



## bloss (Feb 5, 2005)

I am new to emailing photos  

I'm trying to find a on line email address so I can change Internet providers easily and keep my address.
I also want to compose my emails off line to save Internet hours (cheaper) 
I want to email photos easy like when your working on line with hot mail or fast mail & send they just ask if you want photos compressed and you press okay.

Ive been playing around, found I couldn't use hot mail off line, I then found fast mail which will let me compose through outlook express The main problem is I need to muck around with my pictures folder keeping originals and then saving as smaller size in another folder for emails. Does anyone know an easier way to make photos smaller to email with outlook express or is there someone else I can compose my emails offline that resizes photos easy to email.

I don't mind changing my on line email account or site for composing offline if anyone knows an easier way for me to compose emails offline with an on-line email address that is also easy to resize photos for emailing

I hope this makes sense and someone can help me.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Are you using Windows?
If so, what version?
Without this basic info, it's esy to give you incorrect advice
For instance XP has a process to resize images for emailing.

You could get a Gmail address (Google Mail), they are by "Invite only" however invites are plentiful (I have 100 available). A Gmail address should be accessibly with Outlook Express, they have on site instructions in setting it up.


----------



## bloss (Feb 5, 2005)

Kiwiguy - Thankyou for your reply. I'm using xp

With gmail through outlook express offline, would it be easier to rezise photos than fastmail???

Should I maybe forget about using outlook Express and use something else offlline to compose my emails? Do you have any ideas??


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Sorry but I never use Outlook Express, but you can easily create an email offline using it.

First select the photo or photos using Windows Explorer.
In the left hand pane select File and folder tasks (use the down pointing chevrons to expand that section if needed)
There should be an option "Email this file", and if selected gives a further option to "make all my pictures smaller"

That should send all the pictures selected to OE where you can complete the email. Then send as and when you want to go online.

Again I do not use OE, but see no reason why this would not work. The reduction of picture size is nothing whatever to do with outlook express, its a generic part of XP


----------



## bloss (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for your help Kiwiguy.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Image resizer for xp adds a resize option to your right click. Its a very handy addition if you handle a lot of photos. http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

Scroll down the right side of the page to find it.


----------



## bloss (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the great tip xgerryx.


----------

